# create a walkway on an irregular slope



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey all,

We have a walkout basement to a flat backyard. But the main/first floor, driveway/garage, etc. is street level. So in a short distance, the ground drops a height of about 10 feet. Very easily walkable through the sloping grass. But everyone shortcuts through a landscape feature (which is basically just mulch) to get to my backyard/basement. That slope is maybe 30 feet, and also curves.

That walk down isn't really difficult. Ideally, I'd have to terrace it with RR ties, and do a ton of digging to level a wide enough path to make a walkway through this garden of mulch.

But is there anything faster, cheaper and easier? I mean, there is already a path worn, and everyone uses it. So how could I basically just solidify or polish it a bit so it's more like an actual walkway?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

A zip line would be fun.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A sloping walkway is hazardous in icy conditions. I would say leave it the way it is (you can put down 1/2 inch sized gravel) until you get around to terracing it (converting to level sections with steps).


----------

